# Washing car with a floor mop!!!



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Saw this today and couldn't believe my eyes

Washing car with a floor mop:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

lol as said before...each to their own...people would probably think we're the crazy ones for taking days to clean ours lol

...mad man though :wall:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

My boss does that on the work vehicles... After throwing fairy liquid all over them! As soon as I saw him do it I ran outside and told him off!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Crazy man. Do like the throw of the water at the end onto the rear wheel as a little rinse though.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha that is brilliant.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Was whilst I was working in Oldham today. Couldn't resist capturing the moment to share with you guys


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha. That made me laugh


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Jenny19 said:


> My boss does that on the work vehicles... After throwing fairy liquid all over them! As soon as I saw him do it I ran outside and told him off!


Glad you did. Bet he thought you were mad!!!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

At the end of the day, I guess everybody's idea of looking after their car is different to the next person's. 

To be honest, if I owned a 54 plate Citroen C3 I'd be washing it with a mop too!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

A doctor I know came to me after he paid his daughter to wash his 6 month old Freelander. She used fairy liquid to wash it ..... and the broom for sweeping the doorstep to remove the suds from it:doublesho


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> A doctor I know came to me after he paid his daughter to wash his 6 month old Freelander. She used fairy liquid to wash it ..... and the broom for sweeping the doorstep to remove the suds from it:doublesho


lol. Long may that kind of thing continue huh.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm gonna try that method,looked easy.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

And to think we get anxious about grit guards and MF v Lambswool mitts ... :detailer:

Joking aside, it does kind of put it in perspective that paintwork is a bit more resilient than we sometimes give it credit for and whilst this guys car will be scratched to buggery, it wont go through to the metal or anything.

I am constantly amazed to read up on here about paint depth gauges that read 1/5th of 1 mm and that is considered plenty enough paint.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

So he doesnt get his hands wet.

Thats actually a good piece of kit, i have actually spoken to a bloke who was washing with washing up liquid and a yard brush.

Never again, he was actually a car dealer...:wall:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

rf860 said:


> At the end of the day, I guess everybody's idea of looking after their car is different to the next person's.
> 
> To be honest, if I owned a 54 plate Citroen C3 I'd be washing it with a mop too!!


From which maker/model would you wash it the right way and not refer to it like it'a some kind of garbage ?

Yeah I mean c3 is not a decent car, amg upwards is the real deal...:thumb:


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I wash washing mine the other week when the girl next door began struggling on going to wash hers. i had a bit of snowfoam left so i did her little ka then blasted off after a min or 2. i went to do other odd jobs and i told her to give me a shout when she's done and i'll rinse it off for her too

i was constantly getting 'whats that?' 'whats this?' ..always pointing to a patch of tar big enough to fill a pot hole! and strangly, no matter how much she attacked it with her yard brush it didnt come off! hahaa

oh fun times :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does not surprise me in the way people wash their cars, a week ago I saw a guy using a YARD broom and one bucket to scrub his car clean


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It does not surprise me in the way people wash their cars, a week ago I saw a guy using a YARD broom and one bucket to scrub his car clean


The silly boy. HE should have used a yard broom and 2 buckets!!!


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

He could have used a seperate mop for the wheels!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Look closely and you will see it is a Lambswool mop head lol


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> The silly boy. HE should have used a yard broom and 2 buckets!!!


:lol:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

rf860 said:


> At the end of the day, I guess everybody's idea of looking after their car is different to the next person's.
> 
> To be honest, if I owned a 54 plate Citroen C3 I'd be washing it with a mop too!!


I thought exactly that to lol.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

It is pretty mental but if you think how soft some of those things are...and you could use two buckets, the dirty one being the mop with the wring out thing on it....Probably not too bad at all. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JMorty said:


> It is pretty mental but if you think how soft some of those things are...and you could use two buckets, the dirty one being the mop with the wring out thing on it....Probably not too bad at all. :thumb:


You speak from experience? :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ah the good old 1 mop method


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

nothing quite like admiring your work after washing it using the 1 mop method.
sit back with a nice cold beer and gaze at the swirls and scratches


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

5doorfish said:


> nothing quite like admiring your work after washing it using the 1 mop method.
> sit back with a nice cold beer and gaze at the swirls and scratches


Shinning brightly in the sunshine :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Vileda rep ?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You speak from experience? :lol:


Ha, no but I may try it...I've just machine polished the clio...would be a good experiment. :thumb:

Plenty of meat left, can polish it back!


----------



## Austers (Apr 9, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Was whilst I was working in Oldham today. Couldn't resist capturing the moment to share with you guys


I live in oldham this really doesnt suprise me at all ha


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh dear lord!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My uncle in Malaysia uses the exact same method! 
Except instead of washing up liquid he uses LAUNDRY DETERGENT POWDER!
Admittedly its only his white work van but when I saw him rinsing and the white suds coming off, I half expected the white of the suds was THE PAINT.

On the flipside, my neighbours have probably posted a video on YouTube of ME washing my car in the rain....at night. ..using umpteen different products, referring to me as a nutter.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

He`s using a nice soft `spin mop`
I`ve used one as well with ONR and did a great job of removing the majority of the dirt quickly and safely certainly no worse than a similar micro noodle wash mitt.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> He`s using a nice soft `spin mop`
> I`ve used one as well with ONR and did a great job of removing the majority of the dirt quickly and safely certainly no worse than a similar micro noodle wash mitt.


The bucket was filled with Flash floor cleaner.:lol:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

efib said:


> From which maker/model would you wash it the right way and not refer to it like it'a some kind of garbage ?
> 
> Yeah I mean c3 is not a decent car, amg upwards is the real deal...:thumb:


None. Anybody can wash their car how they like.

IMO the c3 is a horrible little car and if I owned one i would not take much care of it. That was the only point I was making.

Some folks on here are so easily wound up.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Aldoo said:


> I wash washing mine the other week when the girl next door began struggling on going to wash hers. i had a bit of snowfoam left so i did her little ka then blasted off after a min or 2. i went to do other odd jobs and i told her to give me a shout when she's done and i'll rinse it off for her too
> 
> i was constantly getting 'whats that?' 'whats this?' ..always pointing to a patch of tar big enough to fill a pot hole! and strangly, no matter how much she attacked it with her yard brush it didnt come off! hahaa
> 
> oh fun times :lol:


Yeh but one important bit of info missing IS SHE FIT?


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Was whilst I was working in Oldham today. Couldn't resist capturing the moment to share with you guys


Only in Oldham - cracking video clip. :lol:


----------



## gtsval (May 3, 2011)

omg what a  go and take his car off him ..


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm a little surprised at the c3 comments

I was impressed by this forum as theres no 'show offs' about like some other forums
Comments on cars are about the detailing job done regardless of it being a £200k sports car or a 20yr old clio! 

..but i guess it doesnt matter since this guy doesnt even respect his own car though! lol


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Where do you put your trolley to stop it running away, up against your paintwork! Made me cringe seeing this!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

To be fair, the mop head is probably as soft as the microfibre wash mitt I use on my car that I brought from Tesco.

I'd be more concerned about him being parked too near to that corner......


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jenny19 said:


> Where do you put your trolley to stop it running away, up against your paintwork! Made me cringe seeing this!


Isn't it up against the unpainted black plastic going around the bumper.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Not all of it was! Even so, I wouldn't even let a trolley touch any part of my car!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Jenny19 said:


> Where do you put your trolley to stop it running away, up against your paintwork! Made me cringe seeing this!


if its their car, then let them be! if it was my car they were doing it to though, theyd be wearing that trolley :lol:


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jenny19 said:


> Where do you put your trolley to stop it running away, up against your paintwork! Made me cringe seeing this!


Is that asda in whitchurch, Bristol ?


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha yeah!


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Probably been watching some old episodes of Wheeler Dealers, Ed is always talking about "mopping" to get the shine back in faded paint!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cars clean , and a mop probably isn't that coarse . Time saving expert


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Cars clean , and a mop probably isn't that coarse . Time saving expert


So him using it on the sills, tyres and wheels then onto paintwork is acceptable?? To him obviously yes but surely not to anybody on here😉


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jenny19 said:


> Haha yeah!


lol...thought it was.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Cars clean , and a mop probably isn't that coarse . Time saving expert


You speak from experience :lol::lol:


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Saw this on /r/autodetailing on Reddit today. Suddenly a floor mop and a bucket don't seem too bad.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Eliasasas said:


> Saw this on /r/autodetailing on Reddit today. Suddenly a floor mop and a bucket don't seem too bad.


He looks a couple of sandwiches short of a picnic actually.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you hear the sound when he knocks the squeegie on to the panels. oh dear


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I use 1 bucket method.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> I use 1 bucket method.


Touchless washes are the safest on the paint!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Can you hear the sound when he knocks the squeegie on to the panels. oh dear


That's the sound of the paint being scrapped off.....:lol:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Eliasasas said:


> Saw this on /r/autodetailing on Reddit today. Suddenly a floor mop and a bucket don't seem too bad.


Watching that video hurt my teeth.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

We may think he's crackers but if the guy looked on this forum at the amount of money spent on product, machines and buckets who'd be laughing then :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> I use 1 bucket method.


That is sooooooo funny :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Tears to my eyes.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

:doublesho


----------

